# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  نکته ای مهم درباره ی تاثیر معدل و ترمیم معدل در کنکور دی ماه و تیر ماه

## LEA

سلام
روزتون بخیر
 جریانات کنکور 1402 و تفاوت اساسی که با کنکور های گذشته داره باعث درگیری فکری شما شده
در جلسه ی مشاوره ای که با یکی از مشاورین برتر کشور و تحلیل کارنامه ی سنجش شرکت داشتم در رابطه با این موضوع زیاد صحبت شده
اینکه قراره چطور تاثیر بگذاره روی نتیجه ی نهایی که سنجش اعلام میکنه

همونطور که اطلاع دارید تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی 40 درصد خواهد بود که از این 40 درصد 26درصد برای عمومی ها و 14 درصد برای تخصصی هاست
تاثیر خود ازمون کنکور هم که 60 درصد
حالا نکته ی مهم :اگر داوطلبی در ازمون کنکور دروس رو بالای 60 یا 70 درصد بزنه چون تراز کنکورش رو سنگین میکنه و بالا میبره عملا معدل اثر خودشو از دست میده
60 درصد ازمون خودش نسبت به 40 درصد سنگین تر هست 
وقتی درصد های دروسش در کنکور هم بالا باشه سنگینش اون 40 درصد رو میپوشونه و فقط ازمون و درصد خوب شما برای رتبه اتون تاثیر داره
معدل دیگه عددی نیس نسبت به سنگینی تراز ازمون شما چون خیلی بالاتر از تاثیر اون 40 درصد میشه

برا همینه من همش میگم خودتونو درگیر حرف های شورا و سنجش نکنید و تمرکز اصلی روی مفهومی و دقیق خوندن درس ها و خوب تستس زدن و رفع اشکال هاتون قرار دین
تلاش کنید که ازمون کنکور رو عالی بدین که این با تمرکز 100درصدی توی تلاش برای یادگیری و عالی خوندن درس هاتون میسر میشه



موفق باشین

----------


## elsaa2002

ن نمیشه معدل زیر ۱۸ حتی اگه تزار کنکورش ۱۲ کا هم باشه ...

----------


## علی۲

سلام و ممنون که این تایپیک رو زدید حرف شما درست  است ولی به شرطی که عمومی هاهم در کنکور بودن و هرکس می تونست بادرصدای بالا تو کنکور ضعفش در معدل رو برطرف کنه ولی وقتی نیست یعنی 100درصد عمومی ها تو معدل حساب میشن  وکسی که نمره عمومیش بد باشه عملا خیلی براش  بد میشه
خلاصه وار این میشه
اختصاصی =    نهایی(40٪)  +  کنکور(60٪)
عمومی   =       نهایی(100٪)

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
>  جریانات کنکور 1402 و تفاوت اساسی که با کنکور های گذشته داره باعث درگیری فکری شما شده
> در جلسه ی مشاوره ای که با یکی از مشاورین برتر کشور و تحلیل کارنامه ی سنجش شرکت داشتم در رابطه با این موضوع زیاد صحبت شده
> اینکه قراره چطور تاثیر بگذاره روی نتیجه ی نهایی که سنجش اعلام میکنه
> 
> همونطور که اطلاع دارید تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی 40 درصد خواهد بود که از این 40 درصد 26درصد برای عمومی ها و 14 درصد برای تخصصی هاست
> تاثیر خود ازمون کنکور هم که 60 درصد
> حالا نکته ی مهم :اگر داوطلبی در ازمون کنکور دروس رو بالای 60 یا 70 درصد بزنه چون تراز کنکورش رو سنگین میکنه و بالا میبره عملا معدل اثر خودشو از دست میده
> ...


فکر میکنم هیچ چیزی از تراز کنکور و امتحانات و نحوه‌ی محاسبه.شون ندونید .
درصد بالای شصت یا هفتاد ، تراز کنکور رو میبره بالا طوری که امتحانات رو بپوشونه ؟
این حرف واقعا برای کسی که ریاضی رو تا اول دبیرستان خونده باشه و یه نگاه به فرمول تراز دهی به آزمون ها نگاه کرده باشه ، خیلی خنده داره .
تراز کنکور هرگز با درصد هشتاد حتی ، نمیتونه باعث جبران تراز امتحانات بشه ، مگر اینکه دوتا اتفاق بیفته ؛
یکی اینکه تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور و امتحانات نهایی ، خیلی خیلی به هم نردیک باشه .
دوم هم اینکه درصد میانگین وزنی امتحانات نهایی ، خیلی پایین تر از کنکور باشه .
مثال ساده‌ی موقعیتی که فرمایش شما توش اتفاق بیفته ، این هستش که بچه هایی که امتحانت نهایی دادند ، درصد میانگین وزنی امتحاناتشون ، حدود سی درصد و درصد میانگین وزنی کنکورشون روی هفتاد درصد باشه . اون موقع‌ست که درصورت نزدیک بودن تعداد شرکت کننده ها به هم دیگه ، تراز کنکور ، تراز امتحان رو محو میکنه .
خب توی این موقعیت ، کنکوری های فارغ التحصیل ، تغییر رشته ای ها ، دیپلمه های بدون سوابق ، معدل های بالای سال های پیش و حتی سیاهی لشکر های کنکور ، نادیده گرفته شند .
همچین موقعیتی فقط توی کارتون ها اتفاق میفته .
به نگاه به ساده به تراز فرمول دهی ، همه‌ی عرایضم رو متوجه میشید .

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام منم فک کنم ایشون ک تاپیک رو شروع کردن دلایل منطقی برا حرفاشون ارایه نکردن اما....
حرفای برادرانه ام بیشتر با اوناس که الان بخاطر این تغییرات شاید کم کاری کنن .... از نظر من الان وقت درس خوندنه دیگ چیزی در مورد معدل مصوبه اینا دست ماها نیس. 
ما (بیشتر منظورم فارغ التحصبل هاست) باید تمرکزمون الان رو اختصاصی ها باشه بعد اگه تا عید اتفاقی نیافتاد اون موقع فکر ترمیم باید باشیم برا خرداد...ترمیم هم میزارن برا همه اگه نزارن امضای لغو مصوبه شونو انگار زدن.... حالا از درس های ترمیم هم اون جور ک بنظر میاد یکی اختصاصی هاش خیلییییییییی بد نباشه زیاد ضرورتی نداره اونا رو ترمیم کنه فقط 4 تا عمومی ترمیم شه احتمالا بشه نتیجه گرفت حالا احتمالا نیازی هم نباشه 20 گرفته شه همون بالای 19  بشه هم یه جورایی ما رو به نتیجه برسونه حالا بعضی ها هم این عمومی هاشون شاید یکیش یا چند تاش 19 ب بالا باشه که اون کارش حتی راحت تر میشه..... الان وقتشه یه جوری ذهنتونو قانع کنین ادامه بدین بعضی وقتا باید چشمها رو بست فقط ادامه داد الان وقته این چشم بستن و فکر نکردن هاست... من که خودم اینجوری کردم و الان فقط باید خوند و دل به برکت و لطف خدا بست

----------


## LEA

> فکر میکنم هیچ چیزی از تراز کنکور و امتحانات و نحوه‌ی محاسبه.شون ندونید .
> درصد بالای شصت یا هفتاد ، تراز کنکور رو میبره بالا طوری که امتحانات رو بپوشونه ؟
> این حرف واقعا برای کسی که ریاضی رو تا اول دبیرستان خونده باشه و یه نگاه به فرمول تراز دهی به آزمون ها نگاه کرده باشه ، خیلی خنده داره .
> تراز کنکور هرگز با درصد هشتاد حتی ، نمیتونه باعث جبران تراز امتحانات بشه ، مگر اینکه دوتا اتفاق بیفته ؛
> یکی اینکه تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور و امتحانات نهایی ، خیلی خیلی به هم نردیک باشه .
> دوم هم اینکه درصد میانگین وزنی امتحانات نهایی ، خیلی پایین تر از کنکور باشه .
> مثال ساده‌ی موقعیتی که فرمایش شما توش اتفاق بیفته ، این هستش که بچه هایی که امتحانت نهایی دادند ، درصد میانگین وزنی امتحاناتشون ، حدود سی درصد و درصد میانگین وزنی کنکورشون روی هفتاد درصد باشه . اون موقع‌ست که درصورت نزدیک بودن تعداد شرکت کننده ها به هم دیگه ، تراز کنکور ، تراز امتحان رو محو میکنه .
> خب توی این موقعیت ، کنکوری های فارغ التحصیل ، تغییر رشته ای ها ، دیپلمه های بدون سوابق ، معدل های بالای سال های پیش و حتی سیاهی لشکر های کنکور ، نادیده گرفته شند .
> همچین موقعیتی فقط توی کارتون ها اتفاق میفته .
> به نگاه به ساده به تراز فرمول دهی ، همه‌ی عرایضم رو متوجه میشید .


منم این فکر رو نمیکردم
ولی نمونه های مختلف دیدم
با این حال این رو توی تاپیک هم گفتم که این رو یکی از مشاورین و تحلیل کننده ی کارنامه گفته
حرف شما هم درسته 
چون قبلا تاثیر مثبت بود الان شده قطعی
اما این واضحه وقتی شما درصد کنکوراتون بالاتر از بیشتر داوطلبین باشه توی ازمون شما رو میکشه بالا و جلو میبره شما رو از کسانی که معدل خوبی دارن اما درصد های معمولی مثل بقیه ی داوطلبین زدن
همه که 60درصد تاثیرکنکور و 40 درصد تاثیر معدل رو نمیگیرن
بستگی به نحوه ی پاسخ گویی داره و کارنامه

و کل حرف من اصلش این بود که بیشتر به ازمون بپردازید و روی اون تمرکز کنید
اگر دوازدهمی باشید که خب معدلتون میکشید بالا و تمام
اگر فارغ التحصیل باشین بازم ترمیم اگر لازم باشه انجام میدین 
و کسانی هم که نمیتونن ترمیم کنن خب دیگه باید صددرصدشونو بزارن برا ازمون

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> منم این فکر رو نمیکردم
> ولی نمونه های مختلف دیدم
> با این حال این رو توی تاپیک هم گفتم که این رو یکی از مشاورین و تحلیل کننده ی کارنامه گفته
> حرف شما هم درسته 
> چون قبلا تاثیر مثبت بود الان شده قطعی
> اما این واضحه وقتی شما درصد کنکوراتون بالاتر از بیشتر داوطلبین باشه توی ازمون شما رو میکشه بالا و جلو میبره شما رو از کسانی که معدل خوبی دارن اما درصد های معمولی مثل بقیه ی داوطلبین زدن
> همه که 60درصد تاثیرکنکور و 40 درصد تاثیر معدل رو نمیگیرن
> بستگی به نحوه ی پاسخ گویی داره و کارنامه
> 
> ...


بماند ؛
به رسم یادگار :
درصد بالای کنکور ، در تاثیر قطعی معدل به میزان چهل درصد ، نمیتواند نمره‌ی پایین دروس اختصاصی و عمومی را جبران کند .
نلسون ماندلا

----------


## Biomedical Eng

درصدهای بالای 90 در کنکور با وجود نمرات نهایی پایین تبدیل میشه به رتبه 2500-2000 منطقه دو که قادر نیست جای درست حسابی پزشکی روزانه بیاره باید بره دانشگاهای کوچیک.

----------


## Sanazbst

> سلام منم فک کنم ایشون ک تاپیک رو شروع کردن دلایل منطقی برا حرفاشون ارایه نکردن اما....
> حرفای برادرانه ام بیشتر با اوناس که الان بخاطر این تغییرات شاید کم کاری کنن .... از نظر من الان وقت درس خوندنه دیگ چیزی در مورد معدل مصوبه اینا دست ماها نیس. 
> ما (بیشتر منظورم فارغ التحصبل هاست) باید تمرکزمون الان رو اختصاصی ها باشه بعد اگه تا عید اتفاقی نیافتاد اون موقع فکر ترمیم باید باشیم برا خرداد...ترمیم هم میزارن برا همه اگه نزارن امضای لغو مصوبه شونو انگار زدن.... حالا از درس های ترمیم هم اون جور ک بنظر میاد یکی اختصاصی هاش خیلییییییییی بد نباشه زیاد ضرورتی نداره اونا رو ترمیم کنه فقط 4 تا عمومی ترمیم شه احتمالا بشه نتیجه گرفت حالا احتمالا نیازی هم نباشه 20 گرفته شه همون بالای 19  بشه هم یه جورایی ما رو به نتیجه برسونه حالا بعضی ها هم این عمومی هاشون شاید یکیش یا چند تاش 19 ب بالا باشه که اون کارش حتی راحت تر میشه..... الان وقتشه یه جوری ذهنتونو قانع کنین ادامه بدین بعضی وقتا باید چشمها رو بست فقط ادامه داد الان وقته این چشم بستن و فکر نکردن هاست... من که خودم اینجوری کردم و الان فقط باید خوند و دل به برکت و لطف خدا بست


مگه نگفتن خرداد نمیشه ترمیم کرد؟من که گیج شدم

----------


## LEA

> بماند ؛
> به رسم یادگار :
> درصد بالای کنکور ، در تاثیر قطعی معدل به میزان چهل درصد ، نمیتواند نمره‌ی پایین دروس اختصاصی و عمومی را جبران کند .
> نلسون ماندلا


باشه
موفق باشی

----------

